
Show HN: Birdcries, a pure-privacy tweet viewer - rhabarba
https://birdcries.net
======
itcrowd
I like this a lot, thank you for making this.

I do however wonder whether it is legal and/or doesn't violate the ToS of
Twitter or the Twitter api that you use to download the tweets?

~~~
rhabarba
Technically, I am not allowed to cache them. Please never enable the option if
you install your own instance. ;-)

------
rhabarba
Among the "missing" features is a way to display attached pictures/videos.
However, I think that this would violate the project's goal.

As of today, Birdcries is primarily focused on being used as a "tweet text
(with links) viewer". For those who want to share the full multi-media joy
with others, the original tweet is probably the better link anyway.

I consider adding an oEmbed provider soon, maybe next week - I'll need to find
out whether it would be actually useful.

